# Starting a Fish Room!!!



## BigDaddy69 (Sep 5, 2010)

i am going to have anywhere from 30 to 50 tanks set up in my basement the range from 90g to 10g i was gonna run a sponge filter set up with a central air pump system running all them.. does anyone have suggestions for a air pump that isnt so damn expensive???


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

What you could do is by 2 or 3 80 gallon ar pumps by a PVC PIPE and THE END COVERS SEAL IT AND DRLL HOLES IN THE PIPES AND PUT STEMS IN THEM TO MAKE A GIANT PVC FILTER ROOM btw i got the idea from my pet store down the street they have that set up with the holes drilled into a pvc pipe with a main air system enterance and other hooked to it they runn like 30 10 gallon tanks hooked up to pvc pipes with sponge filters


----------



## BigDaddy69 (Sep 5, 2010)

any suggestions on what brand pump with the specs of it??


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

any random pump would do if your tryng to pull alot of fish tanks in one i recommend going to your local pet store and seeing them for pulling 50 gallons to 200 gallons of air

to help you fit your need best but the pvc piping idea is all up to u on size u want to cut it and how you want to mount it in your basment


----------



## BigDaddy69 (Sep 5, 2010)

yea i am deff cool with PVC pipe deal.. i just want to make sure i get a pump that is going to be sufficient enough to handle 4 90g 4 55g and the rest misc 40 and down to 10g..


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would look into one of the large air pumps on this page.
airsupplieslinkpage

I am useing the diaphram air pumps to run 5 sponges and 4 air stones and IMO you would be much better off with one of the large pumps I linked too.


----------



## BigDaddy69 (Sep 5, 2010)

i just dont know what one to go with really.. i was thinking the ecoplus commercial air 3 or possibly 2 of the ecoplus commercial air 1


eccopluscommercialairpumps


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go with at least the 3 but you also might want a backup on hand also.


----------

